# A hundred thousand welcomes to Ireland, 7people on board!



## philbre

The included map of Ireland roughly indicates where seven Irish members of Motorhome Facts reside

All have agreed to facilitate other members of this site when those members are touring Ireland, if possible!

The idea is.............

You wish to 'wildcamp' in Ireland but might prefer the relative safety of overnighting on one of our properties

You pre-arrange your visit by PM with the appropriate member

You arrive at 9pm, you depart at 9am

No money changes hands

You leave a bottle of wine as a thank you to your host

The host member may/may not be able to give you an electrical hook-up or water

This has huge potential & of course cannot be abused

Should any other Irish members wish to join our ranks, you are most welcome to do so


----------



## Rapide561

*Touring*

This looks like a good idea to me.


----------



## Mick757

And me. The more that take part, the better itll get.We have rellies over there, and plan a tour at some point. Thanks for getting the ball rolling.


----------



## bigbazza

Very considerate of you guy's, what a nice idea.


----------



## peedee

The systems only allows one thanks unfortunately so 
thanks, thanks times 2 

peedee


----------



## Daedalas

Good Afternoon All

What a cracking idea. We may well be over there later in the year and will bring a drop of the right stuff!


----------



## jimmyd0g

I wish you well with the scheme. What a very civilized way of motorhomers looking after motorhomers.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

The Motorcaravaners Club do a similar system over here.

Its called safe knights.

DAve p

EDIT

Sorry I forgot to mention , Best of luck with this i am sure you will all make new friends
Dave p


----------



## nukeadmin

if this was something that other members of the site fancied doing I could be persuaded to create an interface something akin to the campsite reviews map etc to allow a member to quickly and easily add themself

Now what name could we call the scheme ?


----------



## artona

we would be up for that, if anyone wants a place to park for the night in Lincolnshire get in touch

As for a name Nuke............ MHF UK Aires


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

bump


Thanks nuke.
Another possible benefit of being a member.

Dave p


----------



## fitzgill

*A hundred thousand welcomes to Ireland*

I am located in Cloughey on the Ards peninsular 25metres from the beach. I have space for a 7.5 m van on the drive. I would like to offer this service for a safe overnight stopover for any members. Please just PM before arriving.


----------



## blackbirdbiker

Brilliant idea, we love Ireland and the Irish people, it will make our trips even more interesting.

Keith


----------



## philbre

*If you wish to be added...*

to our growing list of Irish members, please PM me & I will add your general location to the map, thanx in advance, Phil


----------



## an99uk

*Name for scheme*



artona said:


> As for a name Nuke............ MHF UK Aires


No no no, I do joined up writing, I couldn't write that down


----------



## CaGreg

Can't figure out why offers of MH stops in Ireland might be called MHF UK aires, or am I missing something? 

Ca


----------



## ChrisandJohn

CaGreg said:


> Can't figure out why offers of MH stops in Ireland might be called MHF UK aires, or am I missing something?
> 
> Ca


Yes Ca, you've missed that Nuke has posted that MHF members in the UK could offer a similar service and he asked for suggestions for a name.



Chris


----------



## CaGreg

ChrisandJohn said:


> CaGreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't figure out why offers of MH stops in Ireland might be called MHF UK aires, or am I missing something?
> 
> Ca
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Ca, you've missed that Nuke has posted that MHF members in the UK could offer a similar service and he asked for suggestions for a name.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

Oops, that's what I get for not reading all the posts thoroughly!!  

Ca


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Ca thats what happens when one gets older :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## an99uk

*Ireland touring*

It was Artona who offered MHF UK Aires.

Suggest:
Irish Welcome Nights.
IrelandWelcomesMHF
Irelands One Night Stands

just a suggestion.


----------



## CaGreg

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Ca thats what happens when one gets older :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave p


It's been less than a week and it has started already! God I don't like this being old business. I want to go back.... pulease! I'll be a good girl this time!!

Ca


----------



## MarineMick

*Tour base*

Add me to the list and you can park at the side of the road next to my entrance and the sea is 5 metres away (sometimes closer) and I have electricity inside the pillar plus outside toilet in my garden.


----------



## IrishHomer

Could I propose a name for the Irish side of the scheme?

Motor Home Failte! (MHF)  

I am sure someone with graphic design abilities could design something appropriate - without leprechauns!

IH

:wave: for Mavis and Fiona


----------



## CaGreg

IrishHomer said:


> Could I propose a name for the Irish side of the scheme?
> 
> Motor Home Failte! (MHF)


For the Hard of Irish, Failte is the Irish for Welcome as in Cead Mile Failte which is A Hundred Thousand Welcomes!

Ca


----------



## IrishHomer

nukeadmin said:


> if this was something that other members of the site fancied doing I could be persuaded to create an interface something akin to the campsite reviews map etc to allow a member to quickly and easily add themself
> 
> Now what name could we call the scheme ?


Hi Nuke - any chance you could make this a 'sticky' thread at the top of this forum?

IH :wave: for Mavis & Fiona

member of MotorHomeFailte (MHF)= Motor home welcome


----------



## greenasthegrass

What an ace idea I suggest its called Irish Passion! Then we could have Scotland/England/Wales Passion to match eventually. Cos we are all right passionate about our Mohomes!

We will be over there next year think an informal meet might be on the cards with Carol(gavin). Usual Spring Bonk maybe.

My husband is graphic designer so if anyone wants a logo let me know.

Greenie


----------



## Caggsie

What a brill idea. Unfortunately I'm unable to offer anywhere as my drive is very steep and my van is based at Mum's. Will this have to be reciprocal? As I may wish, in the foreseeable future, want to use something like this.

regards

Karen


----------



## havingfun

*a hundred thousands welcomes to ireland*

hi,and thanks for proving me right.....

we go to ireland for 8 weeks,well twice now,and going again in a month,bernard went when he was still a teenager,fishing and camping,and the first long trip planned was to ireland,took all the site books etc, and ended up wildcamping every night,wonderful.

as to proving me right,whenever i describe our trips,i always say,never ask where to park for the night,BECAUSE somebody will try and take you home to park on their drive,and if you dont take the offer up,they will offer water,etc,you feel ungrateful not accepting.

the most wonderful country,and wonderful people,you can meet somebody on a beach at 10o,clock and still be talking at 3 in the morning,and then they will offer you home for a drink.......

thanks in anticipation mags,

p.s. how would i find out how to pm the person where i would like to take the offer up,i,m not that bright on things like this.


----------



## teemyob

*arrival*

Sounds very regimented, I would be on Holiday!

"You arrive at 9pm, you depart at 9am"


----------



## IrishHomer

*Re: a hundred thousands welcomes to ireland*



havingfun said:


> p.s. how would i find out how to pm the person where i would like to take the offer up,i,m not that bright on things like this.


The particpants are listed on the map in Philbre's opening post of this thread. Just PM any of us when you want to stay. Thanks for the very kind comments, by the way. I wish it were true across the whole population but sadly not so.

IH :wave: for Mavis and Fiona

Member of MotorHomeFailte OR Irish Passion ( I like that)


----------



## IrishHomer

*Re: arrival*



teemyob said:


> Sounds very regimented, I would be on Holiday!
> 
> "You arrive at 9pm, you depart at 9am"


True, but that's just so no one abuses the favour. I don't think anyone would have the clock out! Something to consider if you're coming this way.

IH :wave: for Mavis & Fiona

Member of 'Irish Passion'


----------



## UncleNorm

I think it's a wonderful idea although I _*do*_ recall it being tried on MHF a few years ago. I'm sure I offered an over-night stop at our place at that time. :?:

_*I'll repeat that offer now and include full MH service facilities. If you don't want AuntieSandra or me to feed you, there's a load of takeaways nearby! :roll: :wink: *_

There's always the chance that we'll be away in our MH but daughter Katie also lives here, so no problem to use our drive any time! Just PM us. 

It was brilliant having Mavis and Ray Locovan staying over on Tuesday night. So the scheme could work very well.


----------



## havingfun

*a hundred thousand*

bump

mags,

too good an idea not to be seen


----------



## ruthiebabe

Fab idea...Ireland wins on this one!


----------



## lalala

What a wonderful offer. Many thanks. We would reciprocate but where we live there isn't even parking for us most of the time!
Lala


----------



## greenasthegrass

Did Nuke ever do this or whatever he was going to do with it was it done?

I am planning a trip for Aug 2011 I know its ages off yet but am fixed for hols at work so have to do it in advance. Would very much like to take up the offers.

Can also offer reciprocal in Leeds if anyone interested can fit up to 25ft on drive with a drain, water and if ya desperate some leccy. Just PM me if we are away son is there.


Greenie


----------



## suedew

Bump. wish we could reciprocate, have enough room to park a couple of motorhomes, burt no way of getting to it :!: 
Well not without moving the garage and blocking the patio doors :lol: 
Sue


----------



## CaGreg

I can't really offer a stopover here as we have a car and MH on the driveway and my car is on the street! Would love to though as I like meeting new people. Espesh MHFactors!

Ca


----------



## christine1310

Great idea! I think Irish Passion is the best name. I wish we could offer a space on our drive but our MH fills the whole drive and we park the car in the road.


----------

